# Question for Nugs fans:



## seattleduck (Jun 18, 2003)

Why did you guys pass on Olowokandi? 

I understand the questions that surround him, but he's a better player than Brad Miller and a legitimate physical center. I don't understand this and would like to hear the scoop.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>seattleduck</b>!
> Why did you guys pass on Olowokandi?
> 
> I understand the questions that surround him, but he's a better player than Brad Miller and a legitimate physical center. I don't understand this and would like to hear the scoop.


I read somewhere that he asked for much more money to play in denver than in minnesota


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I have no idea. It seems to me that Kiki just lost interest in him because if we wanted him we could've had him. I know talks have been happening with Brad Miller but I doubt Indiana doesn't resign him. I really don't know what Kiki was thinking.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Hard to say. Olowokandi was making no bones about the fact that Denver was his number one choice, but the moment Nesterovic left Minny Michael was stepping into his shoes. I don't blame him for being willing to take less money to play for one of the league's best teams. Hard to say whether Denver would've ended up with him if the job hadn't opened up in Minnesota.


----------



## NENE31 (Jul 17, 2003)

1- Kiki is very confident about Nenê improves
2- Olowokandi not 100%(only 36 games last season)
3- Of course: money

Olowokandi is a great player and they will definitely miss him.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

*I'm from LA and I know that,*

Kandi would want the most money possible...just look what happened with the CLips...Bill Duffy is Kandi's and Nesterovic's agent....DUffy had to of convinced Kandi to go to Minny after NEsterovic left...Duffy felt bad about the whole nesterovic ordeal, so he then somehow convinced Kandi to go to Minny...also, Minny has made under the counter deals before (i.e. Joe Smith fiasco)


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Yes, he would need more money to play for the less-winning Nuggets.

No, there wasn't a conspiracy. Kiki showed lukewarm interest, while MN GM Kevin Mchale flew to LA and wined and dined him after Rasho bolted. Duffy probably arranged the meeting, but he probably would have had him sign with Denver if it worked out.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

man who cares about kandi? hes ok but if he wanted too much, forget it. if we get brad miller, thats just as good. if not, i wont lose any sleep over the kandi man. 

this team needs real pieces. we arent in a position yet to be filling in role players.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

We need "real" pieces, huh? Not "role" players? Look at our ****in roster man. We suck. Period. Kandi is a helluva lot better than what we got, unless you want Nene playing at an unnatural position. It's ridiculous for you to act like we're too good for Kandi. He wanted to come here and it was Kiki's job to bring him here. Just like Arenas. Kiki sucks.


----------



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> We need "real" pieces, huh? Not "role" players? Look at our ****in roster man. We suck. Period. Kandi is a helluva lot better than what we got, unless you want Nene playing at an unnatural position. It's ridiculous for you to act like we're too good for Kandi. He wanted to come here and it was Kiki's job to bring him here. Just like Arenas. Kiki sucks.




way to be down on the team. look at the roster, we suck??

nene, carmelo, skita, andre miller, maybe brad miller ...

arenas woudve been nice in my mind, but i know that kiki is a smart basketball mind and i trust his evaluations more than most. He was a driving force behind building the mavs. 

Kandi is still considered about the 8th or 9th best player in a draft that he was picked #1 in, to me that sounds like a bust. 2 good months in the 01-02 season does not a career make.

I'd rather get Brad Miller than Kandi, i think that he plays with a lot more heart and fire ..... wait till KG has to ride the kandiman. Plus Brad Miller is a shaq killer ..... remember when shaq got suspended for throwing a swing at the back of millers head?... Miller frustrates the big aristotle to no end.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lesanecrooks7</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free agents Kiki pursued: 

Mourning - GONE

Jason Kidd - GONE

Jermaine O'Neal - GONE

Corey Maggette - GONE

Olowokandi - GONE

Arenas - GONE 

Odom - GONE 

Speedy - GONE 

Brad Miller - GONE

Not to be pessimistic or anything, but do you see the trend? We'll most likely get Andre Miller, which is a very good signing, but even that isn't guaranteed yet. Kiki failed this offseason. What was he thinking pursuing Kidd and Mourning? I think he might've turned some of the free agetns we actually had a chance at off by this. Secondly, why didn't he overpay for Arenas? And why is it ok to give Andre Miller 55 million but not ok to give Arenas 7 million more. Give me a break. And the whole Kandi situation was just shady. Kiki just didn't get it done this offseason, bottom line. Do we have a good, young nucleus? Sure. But this was the year to add some much needed pieces and Kiki failed - totally and miserably.


----------

